# How to use/dose Penac P and Penac W



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you have a link or something, I might be able to help you translating if it isn't too much...


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

I would have to take a picture of the instructions. I am not sure if its chinese or japanese or what. It may have more than one language on it.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

I have been using Penac-W for 2 months now, 2g/60liter monthly, following the dosing instruction provided. Here is the full description and the dosing instruction supplied in the package.









*Penac W/for aquarium*

Penac W/for aquarium is a product specially designed for aquarium use by Plocher Vertriebs GmbH, Germany, based on its PLOCHER ENERGY SYSTEM. By sustaining the original oscillatory pattern of water, Penac W /for aquarium reactivates the aquarium water and stimulates the activities of aerobic bacteria which are essential for the balanced conditions within an aquarium. Applying Penac W/ for aquarium in the substrate at the setup, increases the amount of dissolved oxygen and activates the aerobic bacteria within the substrate. As a result, the hardening of the substrate is prevented and amount of sludge decreases, which makes long term maintenance possible.

*Usage*

Using the supplied spoon in the package, simply add one level spoon (approximately 2 g) of Penac W / for aquarium for 60 lit. of aquarium water at every water change or regularly at an interval no longer than 4 weeks.

When applying to the substrate at setup, sprinkle Penac W/for aquarium evenly at the very bottom of the aquarium tank, beneath Power Sand, bacter 100, or Aqua Soi. The recommended dosage is : 3 level spoons for 60 lit. aquarium, 9 level spoons of 180 lit. aquarium and so on.

*Cautions*

The aquarium water becomes cloudy when Penac W/for aquarium is added directly. This is normal. With a filter functioning properly, this cloudiness disappears shortly
It is recommendable to remove excessive silt or sludge on the substrate on in the filter prior to the application of Penac W/for aquarium.
Store Penac W/for aquarium always dry on a wooden shelf or a board.

*Ingredients*

SiO2 99.2% Al2O3 0.42% Fe2O3 0.021% TiO2 0.03%
K2O 0.11% NaO2 0.01% CaO 0.02% MgO 0.02%

Penac-P, I use only when starting a new tank, go under the AS.

Best Regards


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

thank you Nasfish..u are truely awesome! that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## mariocirillo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey All
This is a great forum and one ive been reading alot over the past few months. Ive started my first ever planted tank. I will start a new post about that later ) However i wanted to tag onto this old thread and ask a question. 

Ive been using Penac W every month in the water column while my tank has matured. Last week i introduced some cherry shrimp and im not ready (three months down the line) to introduce fish. 

I wanted to ask...

Is it safe to dose PenacW with fish in the tank? 

Whats the best way to dose it? I currently add / mix it in a bucket with the water im adding to the tank during a water change. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

Mario


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

mariocirillo said:


> Hey All
> This is a great forum and one ive been reading alot over the past few months. Ive started my first ever planted tank. I will start a new post about that later ) However i wanted to tag onto this old thread and ask a question.
> 
> Ive been using Penac W every month in the water column while my tank has matured. Last week i introduced some cherry shrimp and im not ready (three months down the line) to introduce fish.
> ...


Wow 7.5year necro ftw! But WELCOME to TPT! You may find these instructions useful. Looks like its certified to not harm fish and can be used monthly. I just got some myself but tank isnt quite ready to add it. Hope this helps


----------



## mariocirillo (Feb 26, 2014)

Mirkinator said:


> Wow 7.5year necro ftw!


haha thought it was better than starting a new thread  
Thanks for the link! I will have a read now


----------

